# Shampoo for a hedgehog



## ghartrid (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi. i was looking at shampoo at one of our local pet stores, they had 2 different types, one for ferrets and another for rabbits. both bottles said that they were "tear less". the fellow at the pet store suggested the rabbit shampoo, saying that the ferret shampoo was harsher. is either of these shampoos good for hedgehogs? or would something like baby shampoo be better?

thank you


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

I couldn't say which would be better but NEVER use anything with tea tree oil or tea tree anything. So if one has tea tree in it, don't buy it


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Try some Aveeno baby wash--unscented.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

pearlthehedgie said:


> Try some Aveeno baby wash--unscented.


Yup...as natural as you can get, has real oatmeal in it and is very moisturizing. It actually smells okay, too, given it's unscented. I am giving up my long-loved and coveted LUSH bath stuff in favor of unscented (and twice as expensive) Aveeno. My name is Cindy and I am a hedgehog spoiler. :roll:


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

As a general rule of thumb, anything with the word "shampoo" in it is generally too harsh and drying. 

Pet shampoos are generally stayed away from because they are usually heavily scented.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs (Mar 19, 2010)

That's what I use and recommend to to people that have babies from me.



pearlthehedgie said:


> Try some Aveeno baby wash--unscented.


----------

